

USBKill Turns Thumb Drives into Computer Kill Switches - Errorcod3
http://www.net-security.org/secworld.php?id=18347

======
DickingAround
We need a less conspicuous blue tooth version. Having a rope around your wrist
is too obvious from an op-sec standpoint. And if you have the presence of mind
to pull the USB you probably have the presence to quickly lock it.

